# Our slow going project house!



## ask52 (Jan 1, 2013)

We had to install a new furnace and AC system when we 1st moved in. so at the time we didnt have extra funds to start reno's. We just did some paint work, then started doing repairs a few months later. 

1st up was taking down the deck and fence and removing the over-sized dog house. 




















The deck was wrapped in carpet, there wasnt much left of the deck boards. The structure was in good shape though. so I stripped it down pressure washed it and installed new deck boards and rail posts, along with a new set of stairs. The rails sections I built out of 2x2 .063 wall tubing with 3/8 square stock pickets. 



















Originally we were looking at pre-made fence sections, however I wanted maximum height to help block out hwy noise (when we bought the house it was a single lane road behind it, a few months later they started work to make it 4 lane). 

So decided to build my own panels, picked up a trailer load of pressure treated lumber, rented a post digger and got started.


----------



## ask52 (Jan 1, 2013)

The entrance way to the house was really ugly! it was the 1st thing we painted. 











































Unfortunately there was no amount of paint to fix it, plus the stairs were terrible. Risers had differences of 1/2" through out. So we tore them out!



















my brother helping out!


----------



## ask52 (Jan 1, 2013)

We wanted some cool looking stairs, but couldn't find what we were looking for so I decided to build them.


----------



## ask52 (Jan 1, 2013)

It definitely looks allot bigger then it did. also did tie entrance and hardwood. handrail is built out of the same material as the deck rail. Installed new doors and hardware. Still have to do main door and figure out lighting.


----------



## ask52 (Jan 1, 2013)

The guest washroom is off the main entrance way. So we really didnt have a choice but to redo it at the same time since the flooring was torn out. It was also pretty much un touched in the last 30 years besides paint. 

































































The sink & faucet we ordered on line, I then built the base out of 1" tubing, clear coated it and inserted black granite tie.


----------



## ask52 (Jan 1, 2013)

latest project was the laundry room. Its right off the kitchen, it had a large sliding glass door.. But the track broke so I had to remove it. We didnt take pictures of the room before we started but this will give you an idea of what it looked like! 










I framed the wall in to allow for a regular 32" door, then put a new sub-floor and tile down. The counters are built with 3/4" plywood with 3/8" granite tile on top. the nosing aren't finished yet. just did the cabinets and counter last weekend.


----------



## dbales (Dec 21, 2012)

I love the work you've done. I'll soon be moving into a house that needs some love and this inspires me. Your view from you back door is amazing. Love the snow and the mountains.


----------



## handyman_20772 (Jun 28, 2006)

Nice, where are you located?


----------



## sublime2 (Mar 21, 2012)

handyman_20772 said:


> Nice, where are you located?


Nice try, Building Inspector!


----------

